# Vraagjes over eerste install (grub en emerge)

## Gerbstar

Hallo allemaal.

Ik ben deze week bezig geweesd om mijn eerste Gentoo te installeren. En ik heb nog een paar kleine probleempjes die ik niet duidelijk op het forum terug kan vinden.

Eerst even mijn gegevens:

hda1 	ntfs  	WinXP Pro

hda2 	ntfs  	programs

hda3 	ntfs  	stuff

hda? 	fat32 	documentation

hdb1 	ext2  	boot

hdb2 	swap 	swap

hdb3 	ext3  	root

 */boot/grub/menu.lst wrote:*   

> default 0 # 
> 
> timeout 30 # 
> 
> splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Maar: Als ik het goed begrijp moet ik GRUB ergens in de mbr van de eerste schijf zetten? Dat heb ik namelijk niet gedaan. Ik heb gedaan:

```
grub> root (hd1)

grub> setup (hd1)

grub> quit
```

Maar kan ik het wel veilig op de eerste schijf zetten? Die is namelijk ntfs. Hoe doe ik dit?

Probleem is namelijk dat als ik de cd en de floppy verwijder, gewoon Windows XP wordt opgestart, en niet grub.

Mijn tweede vraag: na 

```
# emerge -u world
```

  gedaan te hebben (ik heb geinstalleerd aan de hand van de handleiding) krijg ik dat er 13 configuratie-bestanden geupdate moeten worden. (de nieuwe bestanden hebben ._cfg000_ voorvoegsel). Kan ik de oude gewoon laten vervangen door de nieuwe, of moet ik iets anders doen?

Mijn laatste vraagje: aan het begin van de installatie heb ik 

```
# modprobe /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too
```

  gedaan, omdat mijn netwerkkaart niet gevonden werd. (en heb dit ook in /etc/modules.autoload gezet) Betekent dit nu dat mijn netwerkkaart als aparte module wordt gecompileerd?

Ik hoop dat jullie mij met deze gegevens kunnen helpen. Zoals je ziet ben ik nog niet erg ervaren, dus zeg het als ik iets vergeten ben.

----------

## Gerbstar

Ik heb inmiddels in het bios ingesteld dat ie vanaf HDD1 boot ipv HDD0.

Nu wordt Grub wel geladen.

Ik had al gelezen op het forum dat ik dan (hd1,0) en (hd0,0) ook om moest draaien in grub, en dat klopt.

Gentoo start dan wel op, en na een hele zooi regels krijg ik het volgende:

```
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

EXT2-fs: ide0 (3,67): couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4)

.

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:43
```

Ik heb eigenlijk geen idee wat ik hieraan doen kan. Iemand ??

Ik neem aan dat het normaal is dat ie mijn wijzigingen in grub ook niet opslaat? (als /boot niet gemount is)

----------

## spufi

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> Mijn tweede vraag: na 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -u world
> ```
> ...

 

Gebruik hiervoor 

```
etc-update
```

Ik vrees wel dat je hierbij wel bij de pinken moet blijven: je kan niet zomaar alles laten vervangen door nieuwe code.  Stel dat je een custom /etc/rc.conf hebt staan en hij wilt die "vervangen", verlies je alle customised settings.

Bekijk gewoon telkens elke file aandachtig: etc-update gaat de lijnen dat ie wil weghalen aanduiden met een " - " aan het begin en alle lijnen dat ie erbij wilt voegen met een " + ".

Zelf vind ik de "edit interactively" van etc-update helemaal niet handig.  Als zich het moment voordoet om een file te mergen, verander 'k meestal de originele manueel adhv het gegeven.

----------

## spufi

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> :
> 
> ```
> NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0
> 
> ...

 

Waarom heb je eigenlijk je /boot ext2 gemaakt?  Je kan hiervoor evengoed ext3 gebruiken.  Ik vermoed dat de foutmelding die je krijgt te maken heeft met het feit dat je geen ext2 support in je kernel hebt bijgebakken. Best effe checken.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik neem aan dat het normaal is dat ie mijn wijzigingen in grub ook niet opslaat? (als /boot niet gemount is)

 

De laatste versies van grub gebruiken wel /boot/grub/grub.conf als "config file".  Zie dat je een symlink tussen grub.conf en menu.lst hebt liggen.

----------

## Gerbstar

Bedankt voor de antwoorden.

De reden dat ik ext2 heb gekozen voor de /boot is dat in de handleiding staat dat dat het meest standaard bestandssysteem is. Ik neem aan dat ik het nu niet makkelijk meer kan wijzigen in ext3?

Ik heb inderdaad een syslink tussen grub.conf en menu.lst liggen. Met nano is het inmiddels gelukt om grub.conf te wijzigen. Ik krijg alleen nog steeds geen splash-image, ik zal daar nog een keer naar kijken. Ook wil Windows niet starten vanuit Grub. Bij de root regel krijg ik de melding dat ie geen ntfs kan lezen.

Ik kan zondag pas weer bij die computer, en dan zal ik zelf eerst nog even proberen met noverify.

Ik vind etc-update eigenlijk niet prettig werken. Als ie de verschillen laat zien kan ik iedere keer alleen de onderste regels lezen (want etc-update | less werkt niet) In Windows is er een heel simpel programmaatje (in combinatie met een ext2-lees programmaatje), dat exact laat zien welke regels verschillen, en dat werkt perfect. 

Maar ik zou het natuurlijk liever in Gentoo doen, hoe doen jullie dat? Er moet een simpele oplossing zijn volgens mij.

----------

## infirit

Unmount jouw /boot patitie, dan als root het volgende: tune2fs -j /dev/hdxx

Daarna nog ff je /etc/fstab aanpassen en klaar is kees.  :Cool: 

Greetz

----------

## spufi

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik krijg alleen nog steeds geen splash-image, ik zal daar nog een keer naar kijken. 

 

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Staat je (hdx,x) correct en kan je splash.xpm.gz vinden onder je /boot/grub folder?

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ook wil Windows niet starten vanuit Grub. Bij de root regel krijg ik de melding dat ie geen ntfs kan lezen.
> 
> 

 

```

title=Windows

root (hd0,5) 

chainloader +1

```

Once again: staat je (hdx,x) wel juist?

Kan mss handig zijn om eens een `fdisk -l /dev/hdx` te doen en hier neer te poten?

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik vind etc-update eigenlijk niet prettig werken. Als ie de verschillen laat zien kan ik iedere keer alleen de onderste regels lezen (want etc-update | less werkt niet) In Windows is er een heel simpel programmaatje (in combinatie met een ext2-lees programmaatje), dat exact laat zien welke regels verschillen, en dat werkt perfect. 
> 
> Maar ik zou het natuurlijk liever in Gentoo doen, hoe doen jullie dat? Er moet een simpele oplossing zijn volgens mij.

 

```
emerge screen
```

Screen geeft je heel wat mogelijkheden om een console screen te manipuleren.  Scrolling is er 1tje van.

Etc-update is niet simpel, maar het went wel naargelang je er meer en meer mee werkt.

Als 'k me nie vergis, bestaat er een graphische etc-update ergens.  Not sure of het voor kde of gnome was.  Zoek eens op "etc-update" op het forum en mss vind je dan de package hiervoor.

----------

## JSharku

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # BEGIN /boot/grub/menu.lst 
> 
> default 0 # 
> ...

 

Ik vind het raar dat hij al boot, je maak namelijk de fout van overal nog eens /boot te gaan vermelden terwijl dit helemaal niet nodig is: /boot is namelijk gewoon het mountpoint in je / structuur, en die staat op hdb3. Alle bestanden staan echter op hdb1, en je kiest die als uitgangspunt met het commando "root (hd1,0)".

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz moet splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz worden

en

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 moet kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hdb3

De Windows partitie moet je inderdaad met rootnoverify aanduiden, anders probeert grub die partitie te mounten (wat natuurlijk niet gaat met NTFS), uit 'info grub' :

 *Quote:*   

>  Command: rootnoverify device [hdbias]
> 
>      Similar to `root' (*note root ), but don't attempt to mount the
> 
>      partition. This is useful for when an OS is outside of the area of
> ...

 

Wat betreft die netwerk module, daar zit het zo: door de module in modules.autoload te zetten zal ze iedere keer geladen worden bij het booten, maar dat garandeert niet dat ze ook daadwerkelijk als module gecompileerd wordt. Dat moet je opgeven in je kernel configuratie.

Sharku

----------

## Gerbstar

Bedankt voor de hulp.

Ik heb het splash-image werkend gehad, dus dat komt wel goed.

Ik krijg met 

```
modprobe 8139too
```

 mijn netwerk kaart niet meer werkend plotseling. Als ik handmatig ga zoeken, zie ik dat /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2 veranderd is in /lib/modules/2.4.19_rc2 Heel vreemd. Maar daar zit alleen een dummy in de map net, en niet 8139too. Dus het is niet zo raar dat mijn netwerkkaart het niet doet.

Ik heb die methode van infirit toegepast om de boot ext3 te maken, maar krijg dan weer Kernel Panic bij het opstarten (ik heb blijkbaar geen support voor ext3 in de kernel zitten)

Daarom de Installatie Instructies maar gevolgd en over de oude Gentoo heel een nieuwe install gedaan. Ik krijg alleen elke keer een foutmelding bij emerge, en sindsdien gaat alles met emerge fout.

```
# emerge -u world

   <knip heleboel tekst>

bash: /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh No such file or directory

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache

>>> emerge (2 of 4) sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.18 to /

bash: /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh : No such file or directory

cdimage / #

```

```
# emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    <knip hele boel tekst>

File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py ,line857, in spawn

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache ...

error scanning /etc
```

Dit is de laatste van de 4 errors die ik hierbijbij krijg.

Zou het verstandiger zijn om de harde schijf te wissen, en een schone install te doen? Ik snap namelijk niet hoe hij zelf terug kan gaan naar kernel 2.4.19. En als ik dat doe, is het dan verstandig om bij CFLAGS weer march=pentium3 te doen of kan ik beter mcpu gebruiken?

En nog 1 laatste vraagje: moet ik bij Grub nou wel of niet makeactive meegeven bij Windows XP? Met geeft ie geen foutmelding, maar doet ook helemaal niets.

----------

## water

Ik denk dat je met alle opgedane kennis maar beter een volledig schone installatie kunt doen. Als je dat toch gaat doen, maak dan ook een aparte partitie voor /home. Dit heeft als voordeel dat wanneer je nog een keer een schone installatie doet, al je persoonlijke instellingen en documenten zonder meer bewaard blijven.

----------

## Gerbstar

 *water wrote:*   

> Ik denk dat je met alle opgedane kennis maar beter een volledig schone installatie kunt doen. Als je dat toch gaat doen, maak dan ook een aparte partitie voor /home. Dit heeft als voordeel dat wanneer je nog een keer een schone installatie doet, al je persoonlijke instellingen en documenten zonder meer bewaard blijven.

 

Lijkt mij een goed plan. Als ik /home op partitie hdb4 zet (ext3), dan moet ik zeker de volgende symbolische link maken, of niet??

```
ln -s /dev/hdb4 /home
```

Ik vraag het maar, want ik doe het nu liever in ene goed.

Alvast bedankt!

----------

## Gerbstar

Tijdens de installatie bedacht ik me dat ik het beter in /etc/fstab kan zetten:

```
/dev/hdb4     /home     ext3     noatime     0 0 
```

Heb ik dat nu goed gedaan, of had ik toch iets met die symbolische link moeten doen?

Klein vraagje trouwens nog: maakt het nog uit wat ik van die laatste 2 getalletjes maak? Het is iets met <dump/pass> maar dat zegt mij niets.

----------

## water

In je fstab zetten is de juiste manier. Een symbolink link is niets anders dan een verwijzing naar elders. Maar als "elders" niet is gemount, kan het ook niet gelezen worden. Dat dump/pass gebeuren is mij ook niet geheel duidelijk, maar gewoon laten staan zoals het staat.

----------

